# how much ballast



## Jeepjimmy (Jan 24, 2005)

96 ram 2500 reg cab 8ft bed. western unimount 7'6 not a pro plow. after yesterdays storm. im going to need some kinda ballast. how much weight would be a good choice?? thinking two cesspool covers i can get. or one of those huge cement blocks for making a wall for stones. any idea on amount of weight? im not really sure how much i should really add to make that difference.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

400 - 500lbs should be enough


----------



## stg454 (Jan 9, 2011)

I run 600# in my Dodge 2500 Quad Cab Diesel with good results.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Why do you need ballast for that little weight? I run many trucks and dont have any ballast in any of them. Lots of deep heavy snow too.


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

NBI Lawn;1218038 said:


> Why do you need ballast for that little weight? I run many trucks and dont have any ballast in any of them. Lots of deep heavy snow too.


Dodges have a bit of rake and weak front ends. So it helps. Plus the extra weight allows you to plow in 2wd longer


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

With tht setup I would run 500-600 lbs. Eve that will barely squat the truck but should help level you out. I run around 1200 lbs. with my 9.5' XV.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

I used concrete curb stops... The ones I have used are 400 lbs each... The fit right behind the rear wheels and dont move... They worked great for me...


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

For standard plowing 600-700#. When faced with a mountain of snow, 10"+ then 1500-2000lb. Your truck will perform much better and not get kicked around by the snow piles so much. NTM plow most of the time in 2wd.


----------



## zjm (Dec 20, 2009)

I use a 4' dia. road slab 950# plus my tools,chains and snow im figuring im at about 1100-1200#'s.Pushes like a tank. My truck info is in my sig..


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

I try to run at least 1000#. i know guys that dont run any ballast and i have run none at times also, but the truck pushes much better with enough weight to balance out the plow.


----------

